# cheese or kush?



## jesuse (Sep 15, 2012)

witch is best?
i feel cheese is :hubba: 

i know you yanks love the kush strains and us brits love the cheese!

any kush strain or kush domain strain iv felt to be over ratied & all the cheese iv tried have blew me away with taste and high.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<j>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 15, 2012)

thats like comparing a donkey to a horse... cheese is good, ive had it for years, the overwhelming road kill skunk flavor can become over bearing if smoking every session..  

Kushes got a great flavor and is better then the cheese in the stone department imo... i say why have only 1 when you can have both now days .. 

it comes down to personal choice..imo


Aloha Squidy:ciao:


----------



## jesuse (Sep 15, 2012)

^^^ you need try exodus cheese man its gtare stuff, smell & taste are second to none<< im growing a lil 1 atm she on 3rd week and smelling mighty fine!<<<j>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Sep 15, 2012)

I've tried a couple of Kush's and liked the results.  But Cheese has been very good to me.  I've been lucky to have a strain that grows only about 4' tall and makes monster nugs.  The Kush strains I tried had wonderful bugs but ended up 6'-8' tall.  For me the Cheese is not heavy in stink when growing but floods with stink when rubbed and/or once cured.  This Cheese is my constant standard now.

Listening to others I know that my Kush experience is probably not normal.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 16, 2012)

'ello m8!:ciao:

Kushes that get  6 - 8' tall?:huh:


I think you must have tried some OG Kush strains as those tend to be the real stretching varieties that seem to have some sativa influence.   For the past decade or so the term Kush has been used quite loosely and as more of a marketing gimmick and imo has gotten away from the true origins of Kush.  True Kush strains are pure indica varieties and grow on the short side.  The name "Kush" refers to a Mountain range in Afghanistan, strains from this Mountain region tend to grow short and squat for the most part and would be very difficult if not impossible to get to be 6 or 7 feet tall even outdoors.

For a more accurate representation of true Kush strains, try P98 Bubba Kush or Purple Kush PKsr71 if you have access to elite cuts.  If you don't have access there are some very nice kush strains available in seed form too.   Here's a link to an article in High Times going more into depth on the history of Kush strains and a list of some of the top strains available now.

 hXXp://hightimes.com/grow/dan/6878


Having said all thatI love my Exodus Cheese AND my Kushes equally! :aok:
To me its like comparing apples and oranges with each being unique in its flavor & effect.   Exodus has that berry funk skunky stinky flavor and odor and a nice relaxing deep stone.    Kushes have more of an earthy musky scent and flavor with an even more relaxing laid back buzz.  When Bubba Kush hits my melon it feels like somebody wrapped a nice goose down pillow around my brain.:stoned:

I say enjoy ALL of them!  :yay::joint:


Peace!:bong:


----------



## jesuse (Sep 17, 2012)

uka told me of mango kush he was blazzing in amsterdam this summer and said best stuff he has ever had, ghs exodus cheese dose it for me man :icon_smile: 
i need grow out barnys blue cheese as its puka stuff id think big bhudas strains are sure to be good.
any kush iv had iv felt sat hevy in the lungs  and didnt taste to hot, some strawberrie kush has just hit my scheam so mybe my veiw will change on kush bush <<<<<<<<j>>>>>>


----------

